# what could be the safer way for marijuana detox?



## grantsforcollege (Jul 8, 2016)

If someone is trying to detox marijuana for health reason, what could be the safer way to detox it, is it better to include more exercise with high fibre diet in your daily routine or one should rely on the market products?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2016)

Safest way is not to smoke that evil weed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2016)

There is no reason to detox from marijuana.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't quite understand your question as it doesn't make much sense.  Detoxing marijuana for "health reasons" is kind of an oxymoron.  What kind of health reasons could you possibly be talking about?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2016)

She called you an Oxy Moron. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2016)

WH, you are on a roll today. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah,,im on a roll. Well,,,im high actually.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2016)

wait, you smoke pot????


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2016)

:bolt: . :48:


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jul 9, 2016)

one of my friends is pregnant, is it safe to use marijuana during pregnancy? if no what ways should be use to detox it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2016)

My Wife didnt smoke anything during her Pregnancy. Matter fact she stopped ciggs when she got pregnant 29 yrs ago and never smoked again. She didnt smoke weed untill our kids was grown. So i have no idea what weed does to someone pregnant. I would say she shouldn't be doing ANYTHING that could harm her baby during pregnancy,,,smokeing or drinking. How old are you? Just curious due to some of your questions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2016)

I do not know the effects of cannabis. on pregnant women and a fetus, but it is better to be safe than sorry.  I do not believe though that she needs to detox.  In fact, IMHUO (in my humble uninformed opinion) it could be more dangerous to detox.  Detoxing can be hard on the body.

I did smoke, both cannabis and cigarettes and also drank when I was pregnant...however that was back in the early 70s when we were really quite stupid about the effects of different substances on a fetus.  LOL--back then you could smoke in the hospital and I smoked (cigarettes) in the labor room.  We are smarter now.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 9, 2016)

I detoxed around 3 years ago. It literally almost killed me. Set my Thyroid over active... What a trip through life that was......:holysheep::shocked:


----------



## zem (Jul 10, 2016)

Bongofury said:


> I detoxed around 3 years ago. It literally almost killed me. Set my Thyroid over active... What a trip through life that was......:holysheep::shocked:



wow what type of detox program did you follow?


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 10, 2016)

zem said:


> wow what type of detox program did you follow?



Not sure of the name of it Zem, but it took a year for my cure and I am no longer on Thyroid meds. The Thyroid doctor told me the cause of my hyper active Thyroid was from something I took into my body. The only thing I did different at that time period was the detox.


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jul 12, 2016)

ok thanks everyone for sharing your views


----------



## Cannapoop (Aug 16, 2022)

THC and CBD attach to the same cannabinoid receptors as endocannabinoids, which are chemicals that the body produces naturally. Typically, the body releases these compounds through urine and stool. If a person wants to detox from cannabis, they will need to flush out or wait until the final traces of cannabis have left the body. Until this happens, they may also test positive in drug screening. When a person uses cannabis for an extended period, traces of cannabinoids will remain in their body for a longer time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

Brother you kill me. Everytime I see your post it's on an old thread.


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2022)

Living in the past...ha ha.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2022)

We've all done it. Friggin' stoners! I've read something and answered, only to notice AFTER I posted that it was a five or more year old thread.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> We've all done it. Friggin' stoners! I've read something and answered, only to notice AFTER I posted that it was a five or more year old thread.


The above poster usually finds very old threads to post on. It may be a coincidence or it may not be…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

Nope,,that the only type of threads he post on.


----------

